

The speech prepared for Nixon had Armstrong & Aldrin been stranded on the moon - muratmutlu
http://dvice.com/archives/2012/08/heres-nixons-sp.php

======
lmm
I have to disagree with the last line. The only way we'll never have to face
this is if we stop going into space, which would be sad. Otherwise, sooner or
later there will be an accident that strands someone.

